# Penn Spinfisher 9500 SS



## Dogtoothtuna (5. November 2012)

*Biete diese neue aber schon lange legendäre 9500 SS von Penn an! Es ist die größte Stationärrolle die Penn jemals auf den Markt gebracht hat, diese Kabeltrommel fasst von einer 0,45 Mono knappe 400 m! *

*Bitte nicht mit der Penn 950 SSM verwechseln, die ist dagegen Kinderspielzeug!*
*Sie ist außer dem Hartgummiknauf an der Kurbel und der Bremsverstellung komplett aus Metall. Wer mit einer Spinnrute einen Segelfisch springen lassen oder einen Heilbutt an die Oberfläche jiggen will, der bekommt hier die richtige Rolle dafür.*

*Die Rolle ist made in U.S.A und war noch nie an einer Rute montiert. Mit  dabei ist der Orginalkarton, Bedienungsanleitung und die Explosionszeichnung. Ich muss mich von einigen Geräten aus meiner Sammlung trennen, Big Mama gehört dazu. *
*Für 150 € VB ink. einer Füllung 0,50 Giga Pro und versicherten Versand geht sie auf die Reise. Wer Interesse hat oder noch weitere Fotos sehen will, bitte per PN.*


----------

